# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  مجلس المريخ يصدر عقوبات مالية رادعة على محترف المريخ المالي لاسانا فاني..

## samawal

*مجلس المريخ يصدر عقوبات مالية رادعة على محترف المريخ المالي لاسانا فاني..
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*رغم تحفظي علي عقاب لاسنا بي الذات لكن
(دق القراف خلي الجمل اخاف)
*

----------


## جواندي

*مجلس المريخ يسير في الاتجاه الصحيح
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*انا ما شايف الخصومات المادية دي عقوبة رادعة بالذات لي لعيبة اصلا لمن اتسجلت سجلوها بي مبالغ ما بحلمو بيها
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*لاسانا اصبح امرو محير 
تدنى مستوى وعدم انضباط
*

----------


## الشائب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

انا ما شايف الخصومات المادية دي عقوبة رادعة بالذات لي لعيبة اصلا لمن اتسجلت سجلوها بي مبالغ ما بحلمو بيها



يا حبيب انت دايرهم يجيبوا أربعة من الكنبة الأخيرة يشدّوه ولّلا شنو؟؟
بعدين الغلط فى طريقة التعاقد والتى أعتقد ان المريخ بدأ يفطن لها وهى تقسيط قيمة العقد على مرتبات شهرية ... مفروض كمان يضاف اليها نسبة المشاركة فى المباريات كعامل أساسى لصرف المرتب كاملا

*

----------


## السيل

*برافو مجلس الادارة وهذا جرس انذار لكل المحترفين لكى يعرفو ان هناللك لوائح يجب العمل بها
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشائب
					

يا حبيب انت دايرهم يجيبوا أربعة من الكنية الأخيرة يشدّوه ولّلا شنو؟؟
بعدين الغلط فى طريقة التعاقد والتى أعتقد ان المريخ بدأ يفطن لها وهى تقسيط قيمة العقد على مرتبات شهرية ... مفروض كمان يضاف اليها نسبة المشاركة فى المباريات كعامل أساسى لصرف المرتب كاملا



ينصر دينك الشائب
ده شروط العقد الاحترافي المتعارف عليها
طبقوها كما هي وسوف نري النتائج 
*

----------


## السيل

*برافو مجلس الادارة وهذا جرس انذار لكل المحترفين لكى يعرفو ان هناللك لوائح يجب العمل بها
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*طيب كان ممكن يزيدو ليهو عدد ساعات التمارين او تقليل عدد ايام الاجازة مش احسن من القروش
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

طيب كان ممكن يزيدو ليهو عدد ساعات التمارين او تقليل عدد ايام الاجازة مش احسن من القروش



بعدين يقول عايز أوفرتايم !!
*

----------


## تينا

*دايرين العين الحمرة لكل اللعيبة والمحليين كمان عشان المال السائب بعلم الدلال وياريت كل عضو ومحب للمريخ مايعوض من الداخل يعني تحت تحت من دون علم الادارة وده بخرب اللاعب وبساعد علي الدلال ولازم يعرف كل لاعب الحقوق والواجبات
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يا شباب تتخيلو لاسانا من اكثر المحترفيين فقراً في المريخ اتخيلو لايملك الي الان سيارة ويأتي الي التمارين بسيارة امجاد اجرة 
وجأتة فرصة للحتراف في الدوري الاسباني والمريخ رفض عرض الفريق الاسباني 
من المفترض ان يعدلو لة وضعة كبقية المحترفيين النيجريين الذين يملكون سيارات علي اقل تقدير
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

بعدين يقول عايز أوفرتايم !!



هاهاهاآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي
 :krkr1:
:maaamy:
:ANSmile30:
:blb6::blb6:
 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

يا شباب تتخيلو لاسانا من اكثر المحترفيين فقراً في المريخ اتخيلو لايملك الي الان سيارة ويأتي الي التمارين بسيارة امجاد اجرة 
وجأتة فرصة للحتراف في الدوري الاسباني والمريخ رفض عرض الفريق الاسباني 
من المفترض ان يعدلو لة وضعة كبقية المحترفيين النيجريين الذين يملكون سيارات علي اقل تقدير



والله يارياض دا عين الصواب : 
من ناحية أخلاقية كدا (بما أنك رافض فكرة إنتقالو : تحسن ليهو وضعوا) وأكيد دي مافايته على مجلس المريخ أكبر نادي يعنى بالأخلاق الرياضية في السودان والمنطقة .
:060::060::060:
 
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*تطبيق اللائحة بالخصم والتحفيز إحدى دلائل العافية التي بدت تظهر في الفريق هذا الموسم
نتمنى أن يتم تطبيقها بك عدالة وعدم محاباة

*

----------


## sonstar

*في راي انه قرار موفق توقيع عوقبات ماليه لان كل المحترفين سواء كان لاسانا او غيره عندما يقعون عقود مع المريخ يكون ذلك مقابل مبلغ مالي حسب المنصوص عليه في العقد وعلي الاعب الالتزام والانضباط مع ناديه ... وسوف يكون عظه لغيره من المحترفين
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*لا كبير على المريخ
                        	*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*هذا ما كنا نفتقده لكي بعرف الاجانب بان المريخ كبير وتاكدو ان العام القادم سوف ياتي لاسانا قبل موعده
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*اين العقوبات وانشاء الله تكون عقوبات رادعه
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*نحن في عصر المهنية والاحترافية والمؤسسية  
توقبع العقوبات المالية على لاسانا خطوة اتت  متأخرة
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

تطبيق اللائحة بالخصم والتحفيز إحدى دلائل العافية التي بدت تظهر في الفريق هذا الموسم

نتمنى أن يتم تطبيقها بك عدالة وعدم محاباة



 دا المطلووووب إثباته ...
*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

يا شباب تتخيلو لاسانا من اكثر المحترفيين فقراً في المريخ اتخيلو لايملك الي الان سيارة ويأتي الي التمارين بسيارة امجاد اجرة 
وجأتة فرصة للحتراف في الدوري الاسباني والمريخ رفض عرض الفريق الاسباني 
من المفترض ان يعدلو لة وضعة كبقية المحترفيين النيجريين الذين يملكون سيارات علي اقل تقدير



أخي رياض لاسانا ماضي عقد محدد فيه التفاصيل المالية .. واعتقد انه مجزي للغاية وهو مبسوط منه .. المبلغ الذي يتقاضاه في المريخ يمكن أن يعيشه ملكا في مالي .. فمالي فقيرة والدولار فيها كنز!!!
:dn2:
                        	*

----------


## ابوحازم

*لاسانا لغز محير!!!
هذا اللاعب اصابه الغرور فبعد ما كان الاكثر جدية وانضباط اصبح علي النقيض تماماً
اخشي ان يكون وراء ذلك (جلفوط يائس)
والعقوبة لا بد منها مع الحزم لفرض الانضباط 
المريخ مقبل علي مرحلة لا تحتمل التهاون والاستهتار,,,
*

----------

